
Network Solutions Security Breach - collinmanderson
https://notice.networksolutions.com/
======
collinmanderson
> On October 16, 2019, Network Solutions determined that a third-party gained
> unauthorized access to a limited number of our computer systems in late
> August 2019, and as a result, account information may have been accessed.

